# Paramedic for care ambulance?



## canardroti (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello there, I noticed CARE in the city of Orange hire paramedics.

Do they do 911 with the FD?  Anyone worked for them as a Medic? Any input would be appreciated.
I used the search button and did not find any info. As a matter of fact, I haven't anything on Google either.

Thank you


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 21, 2017)

canardroti said:


> Hello there, I noticed CARE in the city of Orange hire paramedics.
> 
> Do they do 911 with the FD?  Anyone worked for them as a Medic? Any input would be appreciated.
> I used the search button and did not find any info. As a matter of fact, I haven't anything on Google either.
> ...


IFT and BLS transport for FD

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## canardroti (Jul 21, 2017)

so..they're just EMT-B then.. What's the pay like? I know EMT-B make 10.50 the hour, how about a "medic"?


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 21, 2017)

canardroti said:


> so..they're just EMT-B then.. What's the pay like? I know EMT-B make 10.50 the hour, how about a "medic"?


$14 an hour 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Jul 21, 2017)

EMTs start off at 12 an hour.


----------



## toyskater86 (Jul 22, 2017)

It's probably just like being a paramedic at any other IFT company in LA county...except you run 911 calls as BLS. Actually, you might be better off working as a paramedic for an IFT company where you could get paid about 10 dollars moreover hour if you just want to stay in LA county and not venture out into Kern/Ventura/SB


----------



## canardroti (Jul 22, 2017)

That is sickly depressing to my ears. I live in Costa mesa trying to of course get that FD job.
The wife and I live here and her job is in OC.
Commuting to SB would be...grueling..fawk. I really enjoyed my internship in the Inland Empire but that commute was insane.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 22, 2017)

canardroti said:


> That is sickly depressing to my ears. I live in Costa mesa trying to of course get that FD job.
> The wife and I live here and her job is in OC.
> Commuting to SB would be...grueling..fawk. I really enjoyed my internship in the Inland Empire but that commute was insane.



you can always check out Lynch's ALS program if you wanna stay in OC. the only other ALS in OC is Liberty. Subjectively from the ex Liberty guys working at Lynch its worlds better in every aspect company vs. company


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 22, 2017)

AMR-San Diego might be worth it since you're a tad closer to them being in South (Orange) County? Also, AMR Riverside might be doable, they have (had?) 24's off of the 91 that borders the northern parts of the OC.

Both are primary ALS-911 paramedic field work. Also, good luck with the dual-role jobs, seriously. Also, also, I would love to live in Costa Mesa.

I did my internship in Murrieta, and just about any of their 24's in AMR-Riverside's south division seems doable from the OC, IMO.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 22, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> AMR-San Diego might be worth it since you're a tad closer to them being in South (Orange) County? Also, AMR Riverside might be doable, they have (had?) 24's off of the 91 that borders the northern parts of the OC.
> 
> Both are primary ALS-911 paramedic field work. Also, good luck with the dual-role jobs, seriously. Also, also, I would love to live in Costa Mesa.
> 
> I did my internship in Murrieta, and just about any of their 24's in AMR-Riverside's south division seems doable from the OC, IMO.



Amr riverside has almost zero 24s now exect for a perris unit, anza(?), and maybe elsinore. They've all gone hotswap day/night 12. This is 2016 info dunno if anything has changed in the subsequent shift bids after i left. 

Amr SD/ RM with be cool. I have a couple classmates that work there. As far as i know. SDFD "RM" units are in house 12s, a day and night crew with 12hr ssm cars. And i heard the AMR inhouse units do a full 24 with the fire crews.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 23, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> Amr riverside has almost zero 24s now exect for a perris unit, anza(?), and maybe elsinore. They've all gone hotswap day/night 12. This is 2016 info dunno if anything has changed in the subsequent shift bids after i left.
> 
> Amr SD/ RM with be cool. I have a couple classmates that work there. As far as i know. SDFD "RM" units are in house 12s, a day and night crew with 12hr ssm cars. And i heard the AMR inhouse units do a full 24 with the fire crews.


It should be all AMR in San Diego since R/M has been abolished; this was a pretty big takeover a couple of years ago. And yes, they too were (are?) in-house with the SDFD, if that's your thing.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 23, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> It should be all AMR in San Diego since R/M has been abolished; this was a pretty big takeover a couple of years ago. And yes, they too were (are?) in-house with the SDFD, if that's your thing.



Correct. I meant they still operate as if its two different companies still. I had an LDT down there last month spoke with an emt on a RM rig. Its like amr vegas and mwa. So "RM" guys still dress like sdfd with the similar sdfd patches and badge etc.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 23, 2017)

ProbieMedic said:


> Correct. I meant they still operate as if its two different companies still. I had an LDT down there last month spoke with an emt on a RM rig.


Interesting, I wonder if this also applies to Santa Clara (R/M) EMS. We did a transfer up that way a few weeks back, and it would appear to be similar as I saw a couple of Santa Clara EMS units coming and going to, and from the hospital.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 23, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> AMR Riverside might be doable, they have (had?) 24's off of the 91 that borders the northern parts of the OC.



I can not confirm this but I believe that there is a 24 hour rig somewhere near Corona. I know for a fact that theres a Corona deployment for Riverside Division.


----------



## wtferick (Jul 23, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I can not confirm this but I believe that there is a 24 hour rig somewhere near Corona. I know for a fact that theres a Corona deployment for Riverside Division.


I think there is. We spoke to one of the crews who got added onto a call on the 91 with Anaheim Fire. We all transported to UCI and it sounds like they were on a 24. But I'm not to sure.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 23, 2017)

wtferick said:


> I think there is. We spoke to one of the crews who got added onto a call on the 91 with Anaheim Fire. We all transported to UCI and it sounds like they were on a 24. But I'm not to sure.



Theres a guy in my medic class that works for Riverside division corona deployment. I thought I remember him saying that they have a 24 hour car somewhere in that area.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 23, 2017)

So it turns out that there's no longer a stand alone AMR Corona 24. There was one, but no more. They have an in-house 24 somewhere in south Corona (unincorporated?), which is covered by Cal Fire. 

As as the city of Corona itself, and Corona Fire, AMR has no more 24's. The old one was off of the 91; I remember being moved to post there a time or two during internship. The south end units deploy out of a substation on the southern end of Riverside city.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 23, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> They have an in-house 24 somewhere in south Corona (unincorporated?), which is covered by Cal Fire.



I'm confused by this sentence. Cal Fire runs an ambulance in south Corona or AMR does? From my understanding my area was the only place where Cal Fire ran ambulances (Indio and the cove communities).


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 23, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> I'm confused by this sentence. Cal Fire runs an ambulance in south Corona or AMR does? From my understanding my area was the only place where Cal Fire ran ambulances (Indio and the cove communities).


AMR is in-house with Cal Fire in this station (64?). They're the unit, and the engine is the medic engine I gather.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 23, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> AMR is in-house with Cal Fire in this station (64?). They're the unit, and the engine is the medic engine I gather.



Interesting. I didn't know of anywhere in RVC that runs in house.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 23, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Interesting. I didn't know of anywhere in RVC that runs in house.


They had a ton when I did my field internship. We did a shift there (then a bungalow), one in Glen Avon, MoVal, and did most of it with Murrieta Fire (it's own FD, respectively).

TMK, there are literally 3 left in that division. The other two are not stationed with fire anymore, and they're in Anza, and Canyon Lake.

I have to wonder if there's been any change in dynamic between the two agencies since this switch. Everyone, for the most part, played real well together back then it seemed.


----------



## wirk242 (Jul 26, 2017)

If you like working in the IE and have some fire experience apply for calfire and tell them you want to work on a box in the desert. Yeah it's a long drive but only once a week. Put in your time and then leave for greener pastures.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 27, 2017)

wirk242 said:


> Yeah it's a long drive but only once a week.



Technically twice a week. Drive out and back. But yeah, 72 hour shifts plenty of OT especially in battalion 12. Indio and the Cove communities are always looking for people to staff the ambulances.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jul 29, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> So it turns out that there's no longer a stand alone AMR Corona 24. There was one, but no more. They have an in-house 24 somewhere in south Corona (unincorporated?), which is covered by Cal Fire.
> 
> As as the city of Corona itself, and Corona Fire, AMR has no more 24's. The old one was off of the 91; I remember being moved to post there a time or two during internship. The south end units deploy out of a substation on the southern end of Riverside city.



Correct, our only 24 in the area is at station 64 south of Corona


----------

